# [PCW-R] Oracle wirft SAP Diebstahl in großem Stil vor



## Newsfeed (25 September 2007)

Der amerikanische Softwarekonzern Oracle wirft seinem Konkurrenten SAP in einer spektakulären Klage den Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums in großem Stil vor. 

Weiterlesen...


----------



## marco12345 (26 September 2007)

*AW: [PCW-R] Oracle wirft SAP Diebstahl in großem Stil vor*



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Der amerikanische Softwarekonzern Oracle wirft seinem Konkurrenten SAP in einer spektakulären Klage den Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums in großem Stil vor.
> 
> Weiterlesen...



Und das auch 6 Monate nach erscheinen des Artikel....was ist jetzt daran neu?

Marco


----------

